# Congratulations



## Alundra

Hola a todos,

Después de leer este hilo, estoy de acuerdo en que el tema de las felicitaciones no tiene porque gustarle a todo el mundo. Supongo que a la persona que no le guste demasiado pueda resultarle incluso molesto en algunas ocasiones. 

Por eso me gustaría sugerir si existe la posibilidad de que el Sr. Kellogg pusiera más graduaciones dependiendo del número de mensajes.

Hasta el momento, si no me equivoco tenemos los siguientes:

Junior member: Hasta 30
Member: Hasta 100
Senior: A partir de 100

Creo que esto (el no tener más graduaciones) tendría más sentido si el foro estuviera constituido por personas poco habituales, o con una permanencia menos estable. Pero podemos decir que aquí el que llega no se va (a no ser que lo echen ) y hay muchísimos foreros superando los 100.

A mí (y creo que a muchos foreros) me gustaría que hubiese más escalas que subir (a partir de 500, 1000, 2000...).
Esto, a parte de evitar las consabidas felicitaciones (que tampoco tendrían por qué desaparecer... quien quisiera sería libre de seguir felicitando... aunque en mi opinión se reduciría bastante ese tipo de hilos) aumentaría el afán de superación por conseguir un determinado número de mensajes.

Yo sé que este tema no es muy importante, pero aún así quería comentarlo para saber su opinión al respecto.

Alundra.



Hello all of you,

After reading this thread, I agreed the congratulations issue hasn’t to please to everyone. I suposse the person that he/she doesn’t like too much, it could become even annoying sometimes.

Hence, I would like suggest to Mr. Kellogg if he might put more graduations depending of the number of posts.

Until now, if I’m not mistaken, we have the following:

Junior member: Hasta 30
Member: Hasta 100
Senior: A partir de 100

I think it (to haven’t any more graduations) would have more sense in the fora if it was shaped by few regular people, or less permanent. But we can say that here who goes in, doesn’t go out (unless he is banned  ) and there are a great deal of foreros surpassing the post number 100.

To me (and I also think a lot of foreros) would like it had some more stairs to rise (from 500, 1000, 2000...).

This, besides to avoid the well known contratulations (they wouldn’t have to finish.. Everybody would be free to follow congratulating… Although in my opinion, this kind of threads would decrease) would increase the desire to better oneself to get a specific number of posts.

 I know it isn't an important issue, but I want to comment it and to know your opinion about it.

Alundra.

Sorry my English... Correct me, please. (I hope you can understand me  )


----------



## Alundra

Vale, vale, tampoco hace falta que tropecéis para contestar    .

Bueno, en vista del poco (por no decir ninguno  ) éxito del mensaje, le ruego a cualquiera de los moderadores que lo elimine.

De todas formas, gracias al menos por leerlo  , a quien se haya tomado la molestia. Con las tres categorías que tenemos funcionamos muy bien y he de reconocer que me equivoqué al pensar que otros foreros estarían interesados en otra cosa. 

Un saludete.  
Alundra.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola,

Pues somos dos. Estoy contigo - me parece una buena idea lo de las graduaciones.

Tatz.


----------



## belén

Espera a qué acabe el mundial y seguro que luego más gente responde 

Bueno, la cosa es que ya se ha discutido en otras ocasiones (por aquí andarán los hilos) lo de tener más categorías, pero no ha tenido mucho éxito la propuesta.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## danielfranco

Yo estoy super-de-acuerdo, pero el hilo que abrí al respecto se nos fue en comentarios y pues correctamente se cerró para evitar desgarriates...
Se llama "Further member classification", y tiene una muy buena explicación de parte del Cuchufator.


----------



## Alundra

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Yo estoy super-de-acuerdo, pero el hilo que abrí al respecto se nos fue en comentarios y pues correctamente se cerró para evitar desgarriates...
> Se llama "Further member classification", y tiene una muy buena explicación de parte del Cuchufator.


 
Gracias Daniel, no había visto ese hilo  .

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Your English is good, Alundra.  I made a few suggestions:





			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Hello all of you,
> 
> After reading this thread, I agreed the congratulations issue doesn't please everyone. I suppose that for the person that he/she doesn’t like it too much, it could even become annoying sometimes.
> 
> Hence, I would like suggest to Mr. Kellogg that he might put more gradations depending on the number of posts.
> 
> Right now, if I’m not mistaken, we have the following:
> 
> Junior member: Up to 30
> Member: Up to 100
> Senior: Starting at 100
> 
> I think it (to not have any more degrees) would make more sense in the fora if it was shaped by few regular people, or less permanent people. But we can say that those who come, don't leave (unless they are banned  ) and there are a great deal of foreros surpassing the post number 100.
> 
> For me (and I also think a lot of foreros) I would like there to be some more steps to rise (from 500, 1000, 2000...).
> 
> This, besides avoiding the well-known congratulations (they wouldn’t have to finish.. Everybody would be free to continue congratulating… Although in my opinion, these kinds of threads would decrease) would increase the desire to better oneself to get a specific number of posts.
> 
> I know it isn't an important issue, but I want to comment it and to hear your opinion about it.
> 
> Alundra.
> 
> Sorry for/about my English... Correct me, please. (I hope you can understand me  )


I don't understand, exactly, how the addition of new steps or milestones would reduce the number of congratulations threads.  Are you saying that if new steps were added, we would all agree to stop congratulating?  _No entiendo, precisamente, cómo la adición de nuevos escalones reduciría el número de hilos de felicidades.  ¿Estás diciendo que si tuvieramos nuevos escalones, todos nos pondríamos de acuerdo de dejar de felicitar?_

I don't think that many foreros post more, just so they can have a congratulations thread in their name.  I think some would post more to get a new title and go up a step in the forum "heirarchy", though.  _No creo que muchos foreros posteen más, solamente para tener un hilo de felicidades en su nombre.  Sin embargo, creo que algunos postearían más para recibir un nuevo título y subir un escalón en la "jerarquía" del foro._

Saludos.


----------



## Alundra

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> _No entiendo, precisamente, cómo la adición de nuevos escalones reduciría el número de hilos de felicidades. ¿Estás diciendo que si tuvieramos nuevos escalones, todos nos pondríamos de acuerdo de dejar de felicitar?_
> 
> Yo no he dicho eso, fenix..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Esto, a parte de evitar las consabidas felicitaciones (que tampoco tendrían por qué desaparecer... quien quisiera sería libre de seguir felicitando... aunque en mi opinión *se reduciría* bastante ese tipo de hilos) /QUOTE]
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no creo que desaparezcan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenixpollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sin embargo, creo que algunos postearían más para recibir un nuevo título y subir un escalón en la "jerarquía" del foro._
> 
> ¿Y qué habría de malo en ello? Siempre y cuando no sea chateo (y normalmente ese tipo de mensajes es eliminado por los moderadores), los mensajes siempre son enriquecedores...
> ¿No crees que sería más beneficioso para el foro tener mayor cantidad de mensajes?
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> De todas formas, ya no importa fenix, creo que no es algo que se vaya a llevar a cabo.
> 
> Gracias por las correcciones y por ofrecerme tu opinión.
> 
> Alundra.
Click to expand...


----------

